# System occasionally hangs at blank screen after `shutdown -p now`



## pkc (Jun 19, 2013)

Every so often, upon executing shutdown from within my window manager (awesome), my laptop will progress normally until the screen is blank (i.e., as it would normally just before actually shutting off), but then remain there, with no noticeable spikes in fan usage or anything like that. I have not yet been able to isolate what causes it with respect to the programs I am/have been running before shutting down.

It necessitates a force-reset, and startup then indicates that my volumes were improperly dismounted - so I guess the system is waiting for a file or something like that.

Can I find/activate logs regarding this? Should I try removing some kernel modules in a shutdown script to see if that eliminates it? Here is what I have loaded:


```
1   27 0xffffffff80200000 1323408  kernel
 2    2 0xffffffff81524000 48518    linux.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8156d000 6c68     acpi_ibm.ko
 4    3 0xffffffff81574000 4f068    vboxdrv.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff81612000 2931     vboxnetflt.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff81615000 87b2     netgraph.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8161e000 1579     ng_ether.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81620000 3f8a     vboxnetadp.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81624000 1645d    nfsserver.ko
10    1 0xffffffff8163b000 975      nfs_common.ko
11    1 0xffffffff8163c000 25b      linux_adobe.ko
```

I guess I don't really always need all of those anyway.

Thanks


----------

